# What is this worth?



## petritl (Aug 1, 2014)

This thypoon bike is at a local auction house and will be sold tomorrow. The crack free seat and Stingray speedometer is interesting. I know nothing about these bikes other than it looks like my boyhood bike before it morphed into a bmx bike in the early 80s.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 1, 2014)

A nice original seat is worth 75$+ any day of the week.. if you like it, you can't go wrong at 75-100$. Apparently, some kid really wanted their bike to be a Stingray after mom got him a silly Typhoon. Dad bought him the parts to make it better. Go dad.


----------



## garysvintagemuscle (Aug 2, 2014)

That's a nice speedo. And the seat if that's a original Crack free apple krate seat it's worth more than $100
 Imo.


----------



## Jack21 (Dec 5, 2014)

Would you like to sell the speedometer?


----------

